# Ballistic Black - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (12/7/18)

*Ballistic Black - Café Ohm Lé*

​
International
Purchased from: Bling @BLING
Price: $24,99 / 60ml

Flavour Description: a smooth blend of dark nutty coffee, light sweet cream, and bold rich mocha

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W


My comments:

Ahhhh what a superb coffee this is! It has a dark, roasty flavour on the inhale and on the exhale a deliciously sweet mocha. I loved the contrast between the darkness of the coffee and the sweetness of the mocha. The contrast is so distinct that it’s like vaping two different coffees. It’s not just a vape – it’s an experience!

Would I buy this juice again: Without hesitation!

There are two more coffees in the Ballistic Black range – Coffee Nut and Daily Drip and I hope that @BLING will stock them …


----------



## Hooked (16/4/20)

​*DAILY DRIP*
(Int. - Nevada)

*Flavour Description: *
“Smooth rich espresso with a splash of sweet cream and sugar”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments:* 
The description is spot on! It is indeed smooth and slightly creamy. It would not be suitable for those who like a strong coffee, as it is a mild-roast, which is what I prefer. The delicious flavour rolls around your tongue, with just the right amount of sweetness, reminding me of the days when I still added sugar to my coffee. What a lovely coffee this is! 

I’m so sad that I could get only a 30ml bottle, as this coffee could easily be an ADV for me.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely!!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #150*


----------

